# Lower back pain



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm visiting my mother for the next 2 weeks.

She slipped out of bed this morning and I tried to pick up.

Big mistake. My back hurts and I've twitched a bit. Is this a muscular pain or a nerve pain?

I really hope that I won't need pain killers.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Well, you could have damaged your back. It's likely muscles hurting, but trying to pick up someone will mess your spine up and you need to not do it. You need to not lift anything for some time now and see if it gets better or not. This is how you squish all the padding out from between your vertebra and end up with permanent back issues. 

I hurt mine bad trying to pick my sister up when mine was already damaged and I told her never again and don't call me if you fall down, call 911. Put some heat or ice on it and see if either eases it any. Heat brings blood to the area for healing. Ice reduces swelling. I think I'd go with heat if it's on the spine.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

I wrenched my back once from lifting 80lb bags of snow salt. It was okay in a few days and didn't bother me anymore. I didn't do anything about it but probably should have, at least a warm compress might have relieved the pain sooner.

But if you continue to be in pain for more 2 or 3 days, then go see your doctor. In the meanwhile, try to stay in a rested position that doesn't add stress or pressure to that part of your back. Also Google or call your doctor to see if there are any mild exercises you should be doing to help it along to healing.

You don't have to avoid ever lifting your mom again (only as long as your back hurts) because, after all, people in hospitals and nursing homes do it all the time. Plus, people have jobs where heavy lifting is necessary.

The difference though is that you and I both did our lifting improperly. I knew to lift with my legs and not my back but I didn't do it. Many years later, however, I was able to lift my mom out of the tub with no problems. Ask a healthcare professional to show you how to do it the right way.


----------



## daisyifyoudo (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm a somewhat active person and have bad two major back issues where I pulled it out of joint, so to speak. Every three months I go to a chiropractor and he's wonderful. Using a lot of heat on it helped me. The first time I had an ER visit as I could hardly walk and they gave me pain killers. They really didn't help so I focus on other methods of help.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Take Ibuprofen or Aleve and rest.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

If you have no medical issues you can take ibuprofen 400-600 mg for the inflammation for a few days every 6-8 hours with food. 

For deep muscle and tissue inflammation you can take naproxen (aleve) 2- 220 mg every 12 hours with food! This is very important. Take it every day for about a week.

Heat or ice whatever feels better where it hurts.

Once it gets better, you can start slowly stretching the area.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks for your inputs. I thought I had it beat for a day and then the pain came back. I started to bounce down the stairs and boy, did I really feel it.


----------

